# Prefix HILLAM



## FairyLights (10 December 2012)

any one else own a Hillam welsh cob?


----------



## shergar (31 March 2013)

hi am just posting to ask do you  mean HILLAN that is a stud in Wales we had a section B pony from there    Mr Evans is the owner of the stud , hope this may help .


----------



## AMW (31 March 2013)

According to Central Prefix Register ' Hillam ' is registered to a Miss & Mr Nicholson & is registered with WPCS


----------

